# Help: Any way to create Nav update DVDs from Nav USB stick?



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

shawnsheridan said:


> *BMW INPA / Ediabas K+DCAN USB Interface:*
> 
> http://www.one-stop-electronics.com/shop/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=16


Aggggggggghhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## dracon (Nov 5, 2009)

You don't want to reflash the CIC with a DCAN cable. That's asking for killing it. (Then you'll get it updated by the dealership when they replace it.)

You'll want an ICOM A+B to connect to the optical port to reflash the CIC.

Too bad you aren't near Nashville, I've got a full Standard Tools setup, full ISTA setup, and ICOM.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dracon said:


> You don't want to reflash the CIC with a DCAN cable. That's asking for killing it. (Then you'll get it updated by the dealership when they replace it.)
> 
> You'll want an ICOM A+B to connect to the optical port to reflash the CIC.
> 
> Too bad you aren't near Nashville, I've got a full Standard Tools setup, full ISTA setup, and ICOM.


I wouldn't Flash CIC with DCAN Interface cable either, although I know people who have.

Even though I had mentioned flashing his CIC to fix USB Port, he then mentioned a Coding Cable, so I posted a link to a coding cable.


----------



## VAcurler (Jul 30, 2009)

From another thread I bought the 2014 upgrades from Alex and my July 2009 build E90 wouldn't accept the USB upgrade either. Fortunately his download lets me burn 3 DVDs and load them that way, so in theory it can be done. I say in theory because when I burned the discs I was able to get to 15.3% before the drive said my media was unreadable (Memorex DVDs from about 8 years ago).

Does anyone have a good recommendation for blank media that works well with the nav? I'm going to buy new media this weekend and try again.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

VAcurler said:


> From another thread I bought the 2014 upgrades from Alex and my July 2009 build E90 wouldn't accept the USB upgrade either. Fortunately his download lets me burn 3 DVDs and load them that way, so in theory it can be done. I say in theory because when I burned the discs I was able to get to 15.3% before the drive said my media was unreadable (Memorex DVDs from about 8 years ago).
> 
> Does anyone have a good recommendation for blank media that works well with the nav? I'm going to buy new media this weekend and try again.


These burned fine and were used for successful 2014 Update.


----------



## VAcurler (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks. I successfully updated my NAV with Verbatim AZO DVD+R DL because that's what they had at the store.










If someone wants them, I'll be happy to mail them out. I'm just not sure it makes sense to pay for shipping for something that costs $11. FSC not included


----------

